# Tax question - business code?



## SilverMaple (Jan 25, 2010)

We're doing my taxes, and TurboTax is asking for a business code... the one for soapmaking seems to be implying industrial detergent-making, but the one for crafting does not mention soapmaking.  

Can someone help?

Beth


----------



## IanT (Jan 25, 2010)

Very good question!...Ive moved your topic to the General Business forum in hopes that it will be answered more quickly!


----------



## Birdie (Jan 29, 2010)

You can use the 999999 code which is "unclassified"


----------



## CiCi (Jan 31, 2010)

I agree. That is the code I've always used for handcrafts. Soap is handcrafted.


----------



## rubato456 (Feb 7, 2010)

likewise 99999s


----------



## IanT (Feb 7, 2010)

sweeet I am definitely filing that away for future use


----------



## Tabitha (Feb 7, 2010)

I use the code for gifts, because all of my items are very giftable. That code will also cover you incae you decide you would also like to  make & sell other items that are not soap or B&B related like wind-chimes, baby blankets, etc.


----------

